
BlackBerry Reports Massive $4.4 Billion Quarterly Loss - aaronbrethorst
http://allthingsd.com/20131220/blackberry-reports-massive-4-4-billion-quarterly-loss-inks-a-deal-with-foxconn/?mod=tweet
======
sirkneeland
Apparently they lost more money in this quarter than they made in the last few
years combined.

